
Show HN: Front-end content publishing for WordPress - alexivanovs
http://buddyforms.com/
======
kingkool68
Hi!

I wish there was a demo because it is hard for me to grok what it does. It
says frontend publishing but the screenshots just look like a backend admin
view to me.

~~~
alexivanovs
Hey,

I will talk to the owner and get some demo snapshots online soon. Will comment
back on Monday!

(Thanks for feedback!)

